#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailand, Asia & the rest of the World Questions & Answers Forum >  >  Dubai Stop-over

## albarb

Hi Guys,
I have a 2-3 day stop-over in Dubai and need some info on the local customs and entertainment scene.
Any easy pick-up places?
Are Hotels particular if I bring a Lady back?
Is there a P4P scene - and rates?
Things to observe so as not to get into trouble with the "boys in brown".
Any reasonable hotel suggestions?
All suggestions are appreciated.

----------


## blue

Ive only been to the airport ,that was  long enough for me .
until some expert comes  here ,you could try looking at
World Sex Guide Escort Reviews: Middle East/United Arab Emirates/Dubai
 a few years old punter  reviews , prices might be lower now with the economic problems //? or perhaps  some of the ladies have gone home too

----------


## scrapmetalband

> Hi Guys,
> I have a 2-3 day stop-over in Dubai and need some info on the local customs and entertainment scene.
> Any easy pick-up places?
> Are Hotels particular if I bring a Lady back?
> Is there a P4P scene - and rates?
> Things to observe so as not to get into trouble with the "boys in brown".
> Any reasonable hotel suggestions?
> All suggestions are appreciated.


 York Club(Meat Market For Sure)Hotels;Broadway/Avenue/Moscow/Lotus/

----------


## Cujo

> Hi Guys,
> I have a 2-3 day stop-over in Dubai and need some info on the local customs and entertainment scene.
> Any easy pick-up places?
> Are Hotels particular if I bring a Lady back?
> Is there a P4P scene - and rates?
> Things to observe so as not to get into trouble with the "boys in brown".
> Any reasonable hotel suggestions?
> All suggestions are appreciated.


The bars in the Karama hotel are full of flipper freelancers (any taxi driver will know the hotel). It's a bit rough as any flipper bars will be, but fun and live music.
Keep it inhouse you should be OK.
Discretion is the name of the game. Don't flaunt it in public.

----------


## thehighlander959

Daytime 1200-1500 try the Bar in the Astoria Hotel Bur Dubai any taxi driver will take you their. Short time or Long time is available.
Jockeys Bar in the Panorama Hotel can be ok after you leave the Astoria.

In the evening Jockeys (Panorama) Astoria Hotel (Downstairs and Upstairs)
York Hotel, Some hotels will play the game some do not, I stayed in the Broadway Hotel last time I ws their it was ok and yes you could take girls but it depends on the Manager of the establishment and his policy.

Girls- Chinese (they are ok) Sometimes difficult to get out in the morning.
        CIS (Russian States) Money grabbers make sure your valuables are
        locked away.
        African- As above for Russian but far more ruthless will rob you given
        half a chance.So Take Care.

P4P is better in Dubai as a condom is used nearly all of the time by the better players, if she has no condoms walk away. Do not take girl of the street its very dangerous and could be a Police set-up.

I worked their for two years the main problem is if your plan is allnight then make sure the hotel knows this.They have been known to call the cops in the past in some of the better hotels.

----------


## Jools

Here's something to think about before you go.

Melatonin: scourge of Dubai

----------


## Bung

be real careful of what pills you take in, there are some real horror stories of people in jail taking prescription drugs into dubai. suggest you do some googling

----------


## albarb

> be real careful of what pills you take in, there are some real horror stories of people in jail taking prescription drugs into dubai. suggest you do some googling


Will the (little) Blue ones (and the equivalents-Cialis) be ok?

----------


## albarb

[quote=thehighlander959;1713599]Daytime 1200-1500 try the Bar in the Astoria Hotel Bur Dubai any taxi driver will take you their. Short time or Long time is available.
Jockeys Bar in the Panorama Hotel can be ok after you leave the Astoria.

What are the going rates US$ for P4P in Dubai?

----------


## albarb

A big *Thank You* to all the guys that offered some advise..... just one more thing - is it "smart" to check with the Reception of the hotel (at the time of booking) if they allow Visitors? ...and maybe raise their suspicions?

Or should I just "take a chance" and may get stopped as I try to enter with the Visitor?

----------


## thehighlander959

If its short time some of the Chinese girls have safe houses where you can go. Normally a Chinese family living in them and they charge the girl for use of a room. It takes hotels out of the equation.

Long time or overnight its a different ball game. What I used to do was check in at the Regal Plaza or Broadway Hotel go into the bar or restaurant have a meal and a drink. It looks like you are partners and then just take the elevator to my room. I have been stopped a couple of times at other hotels ie. Four Points Sheraton and the Ascot Hotel where I talked my  way out of it, don,t try and bribe the Police or they will jail you.

----------


## albarb

> If its short time some of the Chinese girls have safe houses where you can go. Normally a Chinese family living in them and they charge the girl for use of a room. It takes hotels out of the equation.
> 
> Long time or overnight its a different ball game. What I used to do was check in at the Regal Plaza or Broadway Hotel go into the bar or restaurant have a meal and a drink. It looks like you are partners and then just take the elevator to my room. I have been stopped a couple of times at other hotels ie. Four Points Sheraton and the Ascot Hotel where I talked my way out of it, don,t try and bribe the Police or they will jail you.


Very useful information - thank's

----------


## boynick

> Hi Guys,
> I have a 2-3 day stop-over in Dubai and need some info on the local customs and entertainment scene.
> Any easy pick-up places?
> Are Hotels particular if I bring a Lady back?
> Is there a P4P scene - and rates?
> Things to observe so as not to get into trouble with the "boys in brown".
> Any reasonable hotel suggestions?
> All suggestions are appreciated.


General speaking, most 4 or 5-star hotels in Dubai are girl-friendly and their bars are the perfect place to pick up girls. As an article I read on Happy Blog reported, nearly each five-star hotel has a bar where prostitutes are tolerated  help pull in the punters with cash to blow. (even encouraged), such as SAS Radison.  The York International (though its not five-star) is regarded as The Hotel Full of Prostitutes. The article also introduced some other places to pick up girls and websites offering the girls' info in Dubai.  
The Prostitution in Dubai | Dubai Happy Blog
Read it first and I believe your question can be solved.

----------

